# Advice on Teenager Expats



## el_iza (May 25, 2010)

Moving to Cairo with my husband and 18 year old son in approx. 6 weeks time and will live in Maadi. My son will also work in Cairo. Is there plenty for my son to do? I'm a bit worried that there will be a lack of expats his age around .... or am I wrong? 

Any suggestions where he can hang out to meet people his age? Not worried about myself or my husband as we'll be fine but I just want my son to be happy and not lonely.

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum

How old is your son?
There are lots of expat facilities down in Maadi.. I am sure you son will be fine 

Maiden


----------



## el_iza (May 25, 2010)

He's an 18 years old scottish lad so just worried that he will stick out like a sore thumb as I'm assuming that there wont be many expats around his age


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi

He will be fine as I said lots of clubs in the area... join the BCA in Maadi.. although it is an older crowd you son can wander along by himself if he wishes they have all the football showing plus pool and darts.. expats talk to everyone and he will meet people at work to help him socialise.. please remember that to drink alcohol in Egypt you have to be over 21.


----------



## el_iza (May 25, 2010)

Thanks that's helpful - didnt realise you needed to be 21 to drink alcohol though. That will go down like a lead balloon - anyway thanks again!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Your son should always carry photographic id with him... a copy of his passport will be fine.

You can bring alcohol in with you and you can visit the duty free shop up to 48 hours after you arrive... there are also home deliveries for beer.
Ramadan is in August and there will be no beer deliveries then

maiden


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

el_iza said:


> Moving to Cairo with my husband and 18 year old son in approx. 6 weeks time and will live in Maadi. My son will also work in Cairo. Is there plenty for my son to do? I'm a bit worried that there will be a lack of expats his age around .... or am I wrong?
> 
> Any suggestions where he can hang out to meet people his age? Not worried about myself or my husband as we'll be fine but I just want my son to be happy and not lonely.
> 
> Thanks


Hi
I met quite a few expats aged 18+ at the language schools, AUC etc. If he has a few hobbies, he should be able to meet people. The younger expats I know seemed to meet other expats doing voluntary work, sports etc and would often organise trips to places like the Red Sea with expats they had just met


----------



## el_iza (May 25, 2010)

Thank you for that - yes he loves playing football and anything sporty to be honest so that would be good. He's not academic so not sure about him going to the AUC but it's a thought. 

Do you have any suggestions of what sports clubs he could join maybe?


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

el_iza said:


> Thank you for that - yes he loves playing football and anything sporty to be honest so that would be good. He's not academic so not sure about him going to the AUC but it's a thought.
> 
> Do you have any suggestions of what sports clubs he could join maybe?


It might be worth him checking out whether he can join any clubs at AUC? There were often quite a few 18 year old gap year students in the beginners class at the language school I went to. It wasn't too academic and could be useful for him too. They were always having parties, trips away etc.


----------



## el_iza (May 25, 2010)

OK I can check out if they do part time classes and that would be a start - thank you !


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

*Social sporting league*

A new social sporting league has just started nile.netball each Friday morning @ NCBIS in Kattemaya. Touch rugby and mixed social netball. Mostly expats, very social, usually followed by BBQ lunch and a few quiets, bring your togs too as the pool is available to cool off.

Nile netball is a new organisation that will be establishing regular netball and touch rubgy games initially on a six week rotation (every Friday)

For more information please email Keri James at: [email protected] or join the facebook group nile.netball.


----------



## el_iza (May 25, 2010)

Thanks this sounds great - will email Keri for more info


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> A new social sporting league has just started nile.netball each Friday morning @ NCBIS in Kattemaya. Touch rugby and mixed social netball. Mostly expats, very social, usually followed by BBQ lunch and a few quiets, bring your togs too as the pool is available to cool off.
> 
> Nile netball is a new organisation that will be establishing regular netball and touch rubgy games initially on a six week rotation (every Friday)
> 
> For more information please email Keri James at: [email protected] or join the facebook group nile.netball.



That is great news... I know Keri so will give her a bell and try and get all the info for in here.

Maiden


----------

